# stanous test for rhodium



## arthur kierski (Apr 16, 2011)

just a question:could a stanous test for rhodium in a spot plate gives green colour or this color is definitelly for pd?
thanks for a reply---because my rh sulphate test gives sometimes the typical red(purplish) color and other times give green?could the rhsulphate when giving the green colour be contaminated with pd?
thanks
Arthur


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 16, 2011)

Arthur,

Why not prepare the sample to be tested with DMG and filtering to remove the Pd, before you test it with stannous chloride? This will ensure you are not getting mixed results due to Pd contamination.

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks Steve for the reply.
Could i do the dmg precipitation of possible pd in the rh sulfate solution?or dmg only works with chloride solutions?
in other words :does dmg works in all acid solutions containing palladium?
thanks Steve again, 


Arthur


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 16, 2011)

I may be mistaken, but I believe DMG will work in sulfate as well.

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks again Steve---monday i will use dmg with rh sulfate solution and will confirm to you if it works in sulfates.
regards,
Arthur


----------



## freechemist (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Arthur,

From own experience I know and I am sure, that Pd-precipitation with dimethylglyoxime works well in sulfuric acid solution.

freechemist


----------



## skippy (Apr 21, 2011)

Interesting question though. Has anyone noticed any difference in any stanous results from different anions?


----------



## HAuCl4 (Apr 22, 2011)

freechemist said:


> Hello Arthur,
> 
> From own experience I know and I am sure, that Pd-precipitation with dimethylglyoxime works well in sulfuric acid solution.
> 
> freechemist



I think I'd enjoy very much reading a freechemist post on the purification of Rhodium and Iridium. 8)


----------



## freechemist (Apr 24, 2011)

The behaviour of palladium in halide free sulfuric acid solution differs enormously from that in hydrohalic acid (HCl, HBr), thus leading to new possibilities in it's reclaiming and refining from diverse sources. In the course of investigations to get more systematic informations about these differencies, the precipitation of Pd with dimethylglyoxime was one of a lot of studied topics in this more general context, and primarily has nothing to do with the reclaiming and refining of other PGM's. So you, HAuCl4, have to be patient, waiting to read a freechemist post on the purification of Rhodium and Iridium. Testing of dilute Pd-solutions in aqueous H2SO4 with stannous chloride works well, but I never have tried with Rh.

freechemist


----------



## HAuCl4 (Apr 24, 2011)

I prefer mercury cyanide to precipitate palladium, but that's just me.

Take your time with the Rh and Ir purification post, old friend. :lol:


----------

